# Jalapeno Popper Stuffer



## ajbert

After fighting every time I make up some ABT's with getting the stuffing into them (I prefer to cut the top off and use a corer) I saw this the other day.

OOPS!  Almost forgot the rule of no external links!

Anyways, I had read the suggestions for using the jerky squeezer out thing but didn't want to spend that much money as I sliced the meat for jerky rather than grind it into a paste.  I saw this Jalapeno Popper Stuffer at Cabela's and it was a much better price!  Looks like they have it on sale online.

Haven't used it yet but I will very soon and give a review.  Comes with three different tubes and looks to be very well made.  Now I just have to figure out what to throw in there???


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2013






I've used this cheap icing gun, without the tips. It works we'll for $5. We have one if those spritz (I think that's what's it's called) cookie guns. It's about 4 times the size. A good trick for getting all of your filing out is to not fill the whole tube and put a piece of bread between the plunger and filling.


----------



## ajbert

I like the idea of putting the bread in there and I like that icing thing!  I thought all of the icing things were the bags with the tips.


----------



## eman

I use the icing bag w/ a large tip.


----------

